

If it's not an iPhone, it's not an iPhone - tantalor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl3PlrPq8sw

======
Zekio
If it's not an iPhone, it's worth buying :)

~~~
snvzz
It might be worth buying if and only if it's not an iPhone.

~~~
Zekio
You've totally got the idea!

